# DSLR X-Ray Fog ????????



## Cruzingoose (Jul 26, 2014)

A couple of shots with more pronounced fog. Images made with *istD. Flew Delta from West to East coast. 
Several other images have gray fog but not as bad as this. My Android Tab was left in a non functional state and had to have master reset/erase/restore before it was operational.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 26, 2014)

X-rays will not cause that to digital equipment. Those images look like there is something on ether the front or rear element of the lens.

X-rays would also not corrupt the software on a tablet.


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 26, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> X-rays will not cause that to digital equipment. Those images look like there is something on ether the front or rear element of the lens.
> 
> X-rays would also not corrupt the software on a tablet.



That far to clear for the front element.
I'd guess it's down to a greasy fingerprint on the rear of the lens, Try cleaning it with iso-propanol.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Jul 27, 2014)

The lens is a Pentax SMC 50mm F2, A series purchased with the camera from KEH, and has never been off the camera since purchase last year. The only images with the fog are most of the ones taken after the flight. All images taken before and since after return have no defects. If it were a smudge on the rear element, it would manifest itself on all images in the same place and same size and shape. But just to humour myself, I removed the lens and found the rear element to be faultlessly clean, the front of the lens (Hoya HMC UV filter) also faultless. I do not use a camera strap on the camera, but on a semi-hard case. I've shot several hunderd more images on the same CF card since the trip and not a single defective image was recorded. 

The tablet was ON after landing had a completely pixellated screen and totally unresponsive. Remember the device was OFF as per requirements when checked through the baggage. The only remedy was to dissasemble the device, disconnect and reconnect the battery, hold power and vol buttons to reset. Simply disconnecting the battery for a few minutes did nothing, it would not turn on.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 27, 2014)

That's like dampness from condensation from going between a hot to cold place. I suggest you take the lens off and gently clean it. Allow the camera and lens to sit in a normal room temp for a while then


----------



## timor (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe plane went through some strong ionization field in the air  and your devices, as not shielded, become contaminated by charged particles which may confuse processors. Gamma rays are known for their ability to even kill photo sites on sensors high up in the air in the right conditions. EEPROM in your tablet was corrupted, thus unresponsive to any I/O, thus the need to erase it and reprogram anew. On sensor of your camera sat a cloud of  ionized, charged particles, different from electrons, thus the system couldn't clear it the usual way as it is clearing photo sites, eventually it clear itself by attrition. Remember, high up in the air is the UFO zone, where whole planes can disappear, so I guess you still lucky to escape with just a minor inconvenience. :cheer:


----------



## Cruzingoose (Aug 2, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe plane went through some strong ionization field in the air  and your devices, as not shielded, become contaminated by charged particles which may confuse processors. Gamma rays are known for their ability to even kill photo sites on sensors high up in the air in the right conditions. EEPROM in your tablet was corrupted, thus unresponsive to any I/O, thus the need to erase it and reprogram anew. On sensor of your camera sat a cloud of  ionized, charged particles, different from electrons, thus the system couldn't clear it the usual way as it is clearing photo sites, eventually it clear itself by attrition. Remember, high up in the air is the UFO zone, where whole planes can disappear, so I guess you still lucky to escape with just a minor inconvenience. :cheer:





 	 		  			Or perhaps my bag was placed next to a (&%$^&)  persons's bag containing a few ounces of Plutonium. Yeah, I'll go with this.


----------



## tcarson (Aug 3, 2014)

Kinda looks like it could even be a small bug on the lense? That could explain why it was only there for a few shots. Then again, I could be (and probably am) wrong.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 3, 2014)

I fly all the time and I'm always loaded down with gear: D800, 18-35mm, 28-70mm, 70-200mm VRII, Macbook Pro, and iPad and haven't had an issue yet. 

Anyhow, You had some problems with some shots but it cleared up later? Sounds like humidity. It can take gear 10-60 minutes to acclimate to different climates and humidities. In the mean time your glass is all fogged up...on the inside of the lens where you can't just clean it off.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 3, 2014)

Just get some silica gel for your camera bag, or maybe one of those big reusable ones, you don't want to get lens fungus.

John.


----------



## waday (Aug 4, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe plane went through some strong ionization field in the air  and your devices, as not shielded, become contaminated by charged particles which may confuse processors. Gamma rays are known for their ability to even kill photo sites on sensors high up in the air in the right conditions. EEPROM in your tablet was corrupted, thus unresponsive to any I/O, thus the need to erase it and reprogram anew. On sensor of your camera sat a cloud of  ionized, charged particles, different from electrons, thus the system couldn't clear it the usual way as it is clearing photo sites, eventually it clear itself by attrition. Remember, high up in the air is the UFO zone, where whole planes can disappear, so I guess you still lucky to escape with just a minor inconvenience. :cheer:



In a Federation Starship, the ramscoop uses directional ionizing radiation and a magnetic field to attract and compress tenuous gas found found within the Milky Way galaxy. Essentially, it would collect interstellar hydrogen atoms and store them in holding tanks.

Is it possible your camera functions as a ramscoop, as well?


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2014)

waday said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe plane went through some strong ionization field in the air  and your devices, as not shielded, become contaminated by charged particles which may confuse processors. Gamma rays are known for their ability to even kill photo sites on sensors high up in the air in the right conditions. EEPROM in your tablet was corrupted, thus unresponsive to any I/O, thus the need to erase it and reprogram anew. On sensor of your camera sat a cloud of  ionized, charged particles, different from electrons, thus the system couldn't clear it the usual way as it is clearing photo sites, eventually it clear itself by attrition. Remember, high up in the air is the UFO zone, where whole planes can disappear, so I guess you still lucky to escape with just a minor inconvenience. :cheer:
> ...


 Do you think a commercial plane of Earthlings will have sufficient speed for scooping ?


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 5, 2014)

timor said:


> Do you think a commercial plane of Earthlings will have sufficient speed for scooping ?



I've never got it to work well below 0.5c, so even their fastest planes will be thousands of times too slow.


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2014)

petrochemist said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think a commercial plane of Earthlings will have sufficient speed for scooping ?
> ...


Ohh... 
So the question of fog is still unexplained. However, don't we have in our atmosphere hydrogen spread more densely ? maybe such a great speed is not needed ?


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 8, 2014)

More than likely that this is the first time your lens/camera has gone through the drastic pressure changes that can occur on a plane flight. The differences in pressure can cause moist air in or out of the lens if even the smallest gap. Even in the cabin the pressure can change markedly.


----------

